# Need to emulate Mac OS X



## panchoman (Dec 5, 2007)

okay, at my school, all of our labs use dual boot imacs (xp, os x tiger), and we go on the mac side occasionally to do fun projects. and one of them was a comic life project that i've been working on. well the comic is preety big, about 15 pages or so and so im falling behind, thought i'd downlad comic life for windows and resume work from my home computer. the problem is that the mac version of comic life saves everything to a .comic file and the windows version only works with .comicdoc files. i need to run the mac version of comic life to make this work. whats the best way to emulate macs on a pc? 

plasq's site says: 


System Requirements

    * 400-MHz+ (G3, G4, G5, or Intel Mac.)
    * 256 MB of RAM (512 Recommended)
    * Mac OS X v10.3.9+ 

help me?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 5, 2007)

try to aquire boot camp and tiger.......


----------



## von kain (Dec 5, 2007)

you can always use pearpc if you need any help pm me


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 5, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> try to aquire boot camp and tiger.......



Boot camp doesn't work on Windows...

Anyway, the best way to get Mac working on Windows is to do it the "hacked" method, which will take more time than you probably have I'm afraid.


----------



## von kain (Dec 6, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Boot camp doesn't work on Windows...
> 
> Anyway, the best way to get Mac working on Windows is to do it the "hacked" method, which will take more time than you probably have I'm afraid.



or if you like you can actually emulate the powerpc version of os x although it will be a little slow i was


----------



## ktr (Dec 6, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PearPC

PearPC is a MAC OS emulator for Windows.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 7, 2007)

ktr said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PearPC
> 
> PearPC is a MAC OS emulator for Windows.


That emulates a ppc processor. I don't really recommend it.

@pancho - Give this a look. http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Vmware_how_to


----------



## ktr (Dec 7, 2007)

Wile E said:


> That emulates a ppc processor. I don't really recommend it.
> 
> @pancho - Give this a look. http://wiki.osx86project.org/wiki/index.php/Vmware_how_to



well he did have the ppc in his requirements.


----------



## francis511 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ravenas said:


> Boot camp doesn't work on Windows...
> 
> Anyway, the best way to get Mac working on Windows is to do it the "hacked" method, which will take more time than you probably have I'm afraid.



It`s not that easy.I got the above method to to work on vmware , but to be honest there was hardly any functionality


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

vm ware is the way to go


----------



## Wile E (Dec 8, 2007)

francis511 said:


> It`s not that easy.I got the above method to to work on vmware , but to be honest there was hardly any functionality


Yeah, but the only thing he needs to function is The Comic Life, and perhaps networking.


----------



## von kain (Dec 8, 2007)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but the only thing he needs to function is The Comic Life, and perhaps networking.



both of them works fine on the pearpc


----------

